# Ocean Kayak Speck, thoughts?



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I found an Ocean Kayak Speck for sale in Austin for $500, comes with seat back, paddle, anchor & rope, and a Cabela's rod holder mounted on the front. 

I don't know much about this kayak but what I've read is that it's similar to the Scrambler, and at 13 foot long. I'm thinking about picking this up, but wanted to get some feedback from people who may have used this kayak in the past.

Any input helps. Thanks!


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

ask jdhkingfisher he has one he loves it he says its not fast but its stable as heck and it takes waves better than anything else.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a scrambler XT and like it well enough. It tracks true and is fairly dry. Only drawback to me is that the front hatch compartment isn't segregated inside so whatever goes in there will end up in the back of the kayak. Have to stand it on the nose to get items back up front for removal. I have stuffed some styrofoam in there to help prevent this.

Mark


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea jdhkingfisher is trying to sell me his, but his is 11ft (I think) and has more bells and whistles already attached, and I'm not sure I need/want all that just yet.

So, it sounds like the front "dry hatch" issue is a fairly easy fix, just have to block off that compartment.

Any other complaints about storage, ease of adding features, difficulty moving by yourself, etc? 

This will be my first kayak, so it doesn't have to be the Cadillac of all kayaks, but I don't want a piece of crap either.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've owned 4 oceans and have yet to have a bad experience with any of them.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

well USMC to be honest id buy jdhkingfishers because in the long run it will cost you more to DIY his is 13 foot i believe


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

mine is 13


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I've owned 4 oceans and have yet to have a bad experience with any of them.


I second that. I've owned 3 and wouldn't choose any other brand of kayak to ride. Top quality and design.


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

Do any of you have fishfinders installed on your ocean? Where did you install the mount? I am considering buying a fishfinder but I am not sure where I would mount it on my scrambler xt...


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Scrambler is a great yak. My brother had one for 4 years and it handled the gulf great. Well it was great untill he got his Hobie with the mirage drive. I've got the Drifter, see avatar, and there ia a great mount spot right in front.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

For all intents and purposes the Speck edition is pretty much the same as the Regular Scrambler or Scrambler XT. They just stuck a sticker of a trout on the side...

It's a little on the slow side, though faster than the Pelican POS's. Much lighter to carry, more maneuverable, more stable and handles surf extremely well. The main con to this is it doesn't track as well as the OK Prowler or Prowler Tridents but you gain some, you loose some.

$500 with those extras is a pretty decent price. See if you can wet test it and see how it feels to you.

Good luck,
Alex


----------

